
Ask HN: Any new technologies, except mobile/pc, can collect individual's data? - sammyjiang
except these mobiles&#x2F;pc&#x2F;tablet&#x2F;watch, is there any mature technology&#x2F;tools can collect massive personal data easily?
======
tunap
Unsure of what you are looking for, exactly, or in what context/availability:
public, premium or cloistered data. "New" is often old tech evolved. A few off
the top of my head:

Nielsen boxes have been collecting for decades. Then came adapters: TiVo,
cable/sat receivers, connected game consoles, streamers(roku). Now, the TVs
themselves.

Black boxes on planes have long been a thing. OnStar has been collecting on
vehicles since 1996. Insurance companies offer their own black boxes for a few
years now.

Dedicated GPS devices uploaded data when updating maps online. new units most
likely evolved to real-time broadcasting via wireless, but that is an
assumption.

Retail/vendor membership cards, registration and extended warranties were
seemingly created for analogue data collection.

Other sources: CCTV systems, RFID tags, Dept Transportation cameras:
intersections, plate readers, speed cameras, freeway cameras, pneumatic road
strips/tubes.

